# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  Piscicultura en los embalses Saltito I y II de Argentina

## Jonasino

> La cría de peces en los lagos forma parte de un proyecto más amplio llamado "Pescado fresco cooperativo" que se puso en marcha por un crédito otorgado por el Instituto Nacional de Asociativismo y Economía Social, con un monto total de 891.518 pesos. Ese dinero será destinado a completar el circuito de cría, faenamiento y comercialización de las especies elegidas, además de la construcción de una planta para la producción de alimento balanceado.
> 
> El complejo abarca a tres lagos de 32,22 hectáreas y el dique compensador de Saltito II de 64 hectáreas, donde además se desarrollarán actividades recreativas turísticas. El lugar fue declarado área protegida de usos múltiples. Toda la cuenca involucra a productores minifundistas que también están embarcados en proyectos turísticos.
> 
> Según indicó el intendente de Dos de Mayo, Luis Garay, a LT 17 "se van a colocar 200 tanques redes para el engorde de peces que a su vez van a ser procesados en un proyecto conjunto con la Cooperativa de Electricidad Cainguás. "Ya están los primeros alevinos en Saltito I y van a llegar más tanques".
> 
> Las grandes líneas de trabajo incluyen la construcción de una planta de elaboradora de alimento balanceado y de un frigorífico para procesar los pescados que posteriormente serán comercializados a razón de 180 mil kilos por año. Según estiman, toda la red generará unos 300 puestos de trabajo en los estanques, además se ofrecerá a los colonos de la zona la posibilidad de plantar soja para proveer a la fábrica de alimentos.
> Según el intendente Garay "ya están en construcción los galpones que van a albergar la parte de procesamiento del pez". Mientras que aún no está definido el emplazamiento de la fábrica de balanceados. Está previsto que los residuos del frigorífico sean utilizado en la elaboración de alimentos para los mismo peces, ya que significan una buena fuente de proteínas.




Fuente: http://misionesonline.net/

----------

